# Ed Parker, Sr.



## cdhall (Jul 10, 2002)

This site was designed as a tribute to Mr. Parker.  This seems like a nice place to link to it. 

http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html

Mr. Conatser has posted one of the cool stories there.
:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jul 10, 2002)

Speaking of Mr. C, he has his own tribute on the IKKO site.

http://www.geocities.com/ikkorg/eptribute.htm
:asian:


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Nov 30, 2003)

The Tribute board now has something of a new look. 

http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html


----------



## Brother John (Dec 9, 2003)

The www.akki.com website has a good tribute to SGM Parker as well.
Check it out...
http://www.akki.com/membership/ed_parker.htm

Your Brother
John


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

One of his quotes that will forever impact me is this one," I constantly keep hearing that this style is better than that style. It is not the style it is the man..."

I think this is one of the most true quotes the martial arts community has ever heard.

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2004)

Little Dragon-

 Wow, I really like that quote.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Little Dragon-
> 
> Wow, I really like that quote. Thanks for posting it.


No problem, anytime. 

Tarek


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 9, 2006)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> I constantly keep hearing that this style is better than that style. It is not the style it is the man..."
> 
> I think this is one of the most true quotes the martial arts community has ever heard.
> 
> :asian:


I wish more people really understood it though


----------

